# mileek



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Mileek my mantis died yesterday  I had him 8 months so guess that his time was up. It always amazes me how attached I get to the insects


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Awww...sorry to hear about that Mel. You do get attached to things very quickly though.


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

im so sorry chocci........RIP mileek


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

relly sorry to hear that kepp thinking of getting a mantid myself but get put off when i think about the short lifespan too upsetting.


----------

